# Goose hunting anyone?



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be contacted shortly by the outfitter i went goose hunting with last year to book for this year. Is anyone interested in an awesome Goose hunt on the eastern shore? I hunted with him last year twice and had tagged out both times with awesome hunts to boot! Lemme know if anyone would be interested thanks. SNDFLEE


----------

